# 410 gauge question



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

up to what distance can a 410 gauge shotgun humanely kill a deer with a slug


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

check your state deer hunting rules, many states do not allow deer hunting with a 410


----------



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

My dad's neighbor used to shoot alot of deer with a 410 along time ago. It would be plenty effective out to about 50 yards. Anything longer than that would be sketchy. The slug is big enough to do plenty of damage at greater distances, but velocity really drops past that point.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

A few years back someone I know dropped one at 50-60 yards with his 410. Like previously stated, the velocity drops a lot by that point, the slug only went about 1/4 of the way thru the deer broadside. It dropped it on the spot, really suprised me when I saw it. I'd suggest using a 12 guage with slugs if you have to use a shotgun on deer.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Stay with the larger gauges. Can you kill a deer humanely with a .410 (a 90gr. slug at about 1600 fps. at the muzzle, 511 fpe. At 50 yds. = 1350 fps and 363 fpe)? Yes. You can kill a deer humanely with a .22 if you are a good shot. But with both the .410 and the .22 you are operating on the edge (certainly way closer to the edge with a .22).
Do people hunt with it? Evidently. But....people do lots of things that maybe they shouldn't. Just my .02.
Pete


----------



## thehunterfisherman448 (Sep 30, 2006)

in most states its against the law to hunt deer with a rimfire. Sure, you could kill one. but why not use at least a .223 Rem?


----------

